
Ask HN: Does Reddit now also force you to use app? - drummer
I tried to visit &#x2F;r&#x2F;cpp just now via Firefox on mobile and get the following message on Reddit:<p>&quot;This community is available in the app<p>To view posts in r&#x2F;cpp you must continue in Reddit app or log in.&quot;
======
sarcasmatwork
Try: [https://old.reddit.com/r/cpp/](https://old.reddit.com/r/cpp/)

------
kuesji
i think,this is a/b testing. i see this often but not everytime.

------
detaro
not seen that yet

